# Express Entry Canada



## Patelamita421 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi, I had applied my Visa application through Express entry on 30 January 2018. My CRS Score is 446. I need your valuable advice and suggestion. I want to know that when I am getting Permanent Residence in Canada. Thank You....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Patelamita421 said:


> Hi, I had applied my Visa application through Express entry on 30 January 2018. My CRS Score is 446. I need your valuable advice and suggestion. I want to know that when I am getting Permanent Residence in Canada. Thank You....


Just because you have entered the Express Entry pool _does *not*_ automatically guarantee that you will get a Permanent Residency visa to go to Canada - that is not how they are distributed.

1) There must be a draw where the minimum CRS is 446 or lower.

2) You must be within the first _*x*_ number of applicants in the pool who are eligible for the current draw, where _*x*_ = _Total Number of Invitations allocated for a specific draw._

For example: Let's say that the next draw has a minimum CRS of 446 and 3000 invitations have been allocated to the draw; between 1200 and 447, there are 2650 eligible people in the pool, which leaves 350 invitations available for the candidates with a CRS of 446. You are 351st in rank in the pool, so you do not receive an ITA; even though you have a qualifying score, because there were 350 people who entered the pool before you (it could be as little as _a few minutes_ between the person at 350 and you at 351), they receive the remaining 350 invitations, while you are left to wait for the next draw that is 446 or lower.

There may even be instances where there are more applicants in the pool with a CRS score higher than the drawn score than available invitations - let's say in the example next draw, the 3000th invitation was given to someone with a CRS of 452: this would leave the rest of the applicants in the pool at 452 who applied after the last ITA recipient as well as everyone at 451-446 without an invitation.

See here for new rules for allocating ranking in regards to ITA eligibility.

Also consider that not all draws will include the Federal Skilled Worker program; some will be for applicants with PNP whilst others might be solely for Canada Experience Class applicants or Federal Skilled Trades applicants (this is a different stream than FSW) etc etc.

3) Once you have received an ITA and submitted all of the required paperwork, you must wait for the application to be adjudicated - this could take up to 6 months to complete. 

4) If/when your application has been approved, only then will you receive an entry visa to go to Canada.


----------

